# Transmission issue - bad clutch?



## 30footSHO (Sep 30, 2004)

1999 Altima GXE, manual trans, 178k. I was going to sell my car today and after it warmed up, it wouldn't go into gear. The clutch has about 19000 miles on it. The trans was replaced with another from either a '98 or '99 Altima and has probably 125k on it now. I've checked and the clutch slave is full, and there is enough gear oil in the trans.

When the car is cold, it shifts fine and the clutch disengages as it should. After it warms up and gets driven a few miles, it acts like the clutch isn't disengaging all the way. We tried putting it in gear and even with the pedal to the floor, the car moves when you try to start it.

This really sucks because I had the cash in my hand and then the damn thing started doing this. :lame:


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Can you 'pump up' the clutch after it gets warmed up? Kinda like when you've got air in the brakes?


----------



## 30footSHO (Sep 30, 2004)

Nope. It's all or nothing. I'm leaning toward slave cylinder failure.


----------



## VG30yota (Jan 7, 2011)

1st bleed the clutch slave, if you still have a problem then try adjusting the pedal on the mastercyl.
good luck


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

30footSHO said:


> Nope. It's all or nothing. I'm leaning toward slave cylinder failure.


Sealed system? If that's the case, then, ya, probably a bad o-ring on the piston in the clutch master cylinder. Heck, even if you can add fluid (ie. open system), I'd lean towards the same thing.


----------

